# Waitlist came through!



## arlene22 (Mar 20, 2008)

Logged into my DVC account and saw that my waitlist ressie came through!  I thought they would call or at least email me to let me know, but there it is. 

We already had a reservation (made 11 months out) for BWV, but wanted to try out the new AKV for a couple of nights. I was able to make a reservation for a 2BR Savannah view room for our first night, and waitlisted for a second night. That was back in December. I wonder if it's a coincidence that it came through exactly one month in advance of checkin? Are more units released then or something?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 20, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> Logged into my DVC account and saw that my waitlist ressie came through!  I thought they would call or at least email me to let me know, but there it is.
> 
> We already had a reservation (made 11 months out) for BWV, but wanted to try out the new AKV for a couple of nights. I was able to make a reservation for a 2BR Savannah view room for our first night, and waitlisted for a second night. That was back in December. I wonder if it's a coincidence that it came through exactly one month in advance of checkin? Are more units released then or something?



Patience is a virtue! Congrats on your waitlist. 

Alot of cancellations occur about a month out. Life gets in the way, work, illness and such. Same thing happens in reverse, I get more rental inquires 1-3 months out from the check-in dates.


----------

